# What to eat it's so HOT?



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2010)

What do you do when it's so hot you can hardly breath.
One of my favorite things is to take a baguette slice it and then make a garlic mayo. I use store bought mayo about a cup add 5-6 cloves of crushed garlic and add 1-2 tab. fresh lemon juise, several Tab of fresh chopped parsley and the same of snipped chives. Toast the bread lightly spread with the mayo and top with cucumber and then with cherry tomato slices.Another good topping to go one the bread is one made from anchovy and pesto. 
enjoy
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 22, 2010)

I have lots of go-to foods, cheese and veggie platter, cheese, lettuce and fresh tomato on crusty italian bread, lots of salads, I keep egg salad and chicken salad on hand too, pasta salads, bean salads.  Mix and match any of them.


----------



## luvs (Jun 22, 2010)

salads, fruits.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2010)

How about a bowl of sesame noodles.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> How about a bowl of sesame noodles.


Sounds good Andy, will give it a try. Cade loves them so I'll make some for the two of us.cj


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 23, 2010)

Watermelon!  It's the most cooling food there is.  Alone, or in a salad with chunks of feta cheese andwhatever else sounds good to you.

Cucumber/dill soup or Tsatsiki, or a cucumber salad.  Cukes are also very refreshing food.

We do lots of salads in this type of heat. A mustardy vinaigrette, some canned tuna or salmon, mixed greens (making sure some are very peppery for interest), and whatever veggies...  and some crusty bread makes a whole meal without heating up the house.


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2010)

Gazpacho is my favorite hot weather food. Cheviche is a good one too.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 23, 2010)

the weather is dreadful here today too, very hot and humid..

the BEST meal my culinairily challanged mother would make was ice cream topped with fresh fruit for weather like this


----------



## velochic (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a peasant sandwich from Turkey that dh loves when it's hot out.  It's just a good French or Greek Sheep's milk Feta, sliced fresh scallions, and sliced fresh tomato (still warm from the garden if at all possible) in a ww pita.

Personally, I like ice cream, too.    Without the fruit.  Double 

We have A/C, so I just cook the usual stuff, although never the "winter" type of meals such as meaty stews and casseroles.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Tropical fruit (papaya, mango, pineapple, star fruit chunks) mixed in with a a fruit juice slushy

Orange Julius
Cold pasta tuna salad
Jello Salad
Green Pea Salad
Chilled Fried Chicken
...are some of my family's summertime favorites.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Watermelon!  It's the most cooling food there is.  Alone, or in a salad with chunks of feta cheese andwhatever else sounds good to you.
> 
> Cucumber/dill soup or Tsatsiki, or a cucumber salad.  Cukes are also very refreshing food.
> 
> We do lots of salads in this type of heat. A mustardy vinaigrette, some canned tuna or salmon, mixed greens (making sure some are very peppery for interest), and whatever veggies...  and some crusty bread makes a whole meal without heating up the house.


Thanks June,
you always have such good ideas . I love watermelon.DH is picking one up this morning.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

GB said:


> Gazpacho is my favorite hot weather food. Cheviche is a good one too.


GB, thanks, I'm so glad I asked. Hot weather is really here and I've been scrambling for things to keep us cool, these sound yummy.
cj


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

bethzaring said:


> the weather is dreadful here today too, very hot and humid..
> 
> the BEST meal my culinairily challanged mother would make was ice cream topped with fresh fruit for weather like this


Hi Beth,
that's just what I did, vanilla soft serve  with your choice of strawberries,blueberries and cherries. it was pig out time, and it was great.
cj


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

velochic said:


> This is a peasant sandwich from Turkey that dh loves when it's hot out.  It's just a good French or Greek Sheep's milk Feta, sliced fresh scallions, and sliced fresh tomato (still warm from the garden if at all possible) in a ww pita.
> 
> Personally, I like ice cream, too.    Without the fruit.  Double
> 
> We have A/C, so I just cook the usual stuff, although never the "winter" type of meals such as meaty stews and casseroles.


That Sandwich is going to be next. It makes my mouth water just reading about it. This is why I like to share recipes, you get gold back Thanks again. We have AC but if we run it very much the bill hits 400.00 In a blink, so we use fans as much as we can or just go sit in the pool and be still and just enjoy the  freedom of being together and our grandkids .
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Tropical fruit (papaya, mango, pineapple, star fruit chunks) mixed in with a a fruit juice slushy
> 
> Orange Julius
> Cold pasta tuna salad
> ...


Selkie, you  have come through again, I like the idea of the slushy it sounds wonderful .Green pea salad one of my favorite veggie, how do you make it? I'd love to try it.
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 23, 2010)

another goodie if you can find great tomatoes, is a slice of whole grain toast spread with pesto or Dijon, a leaf of crisp lettuce [Romaine?] and a slice of tomato and topped with a quickly sauted fillet of sole or flounder (make sure it gets crispy on the edges and top). 
also, in Spain, they make a gazpacho of ground almonds and almond milk that is really tasty and cooling.

Cold cantaloupe soup is a good one, too.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

I like cold soup this tme of the year. Recomend cold borscht, it is really good.


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, take a hint from countries close to the equator. The often eat dishes with hot peppers which make you sweat which in turn cools you down.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2010)

GB said:


> Gazpacho is my favorite hot weather food. Cheviche is a good one too.


I second the gazpacho, and add cold, desert soups.  Cold jellow salads are very refreshing, as are fruit smoothies as well.  And don't forget a good blt with an ice cold root beer float to go with it, and maybe a wet and refreshing cole slaw.  I have a cole slaw recipe that is very refreshing and satisfying if anyone wants it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Selkie (Jun 23, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Selkie, you  have come through again, I like the idea of the slushy it sounds wonderful .Green pea salad one of my favorite veggie, how do you make it? I'd love to try it.
> kades



Thank you for your kindness!

*Cold Green Pea Salad*

1 package frozen green peas,  uncooked and thawed
3  boiled eggs, chopped
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2  cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup green onions, thinly sliced
  1/2 cup Ham, cut  into small cubes
  1/3 cup Cheddar cheese, cut into small cubes
  Grated  cheese for topping

Directions:
Mix  all together.  Let set in the refrigerator before serving.  Top  with grated cheese.


Another, and very special cold dish I make for special occasions, is "Cold Cucumber Soup" - a strange concept, but wonderful flavor!

*Cold Cucumber Soup*

3 large peeled and deseeded and pared cucumbers
1 small container of sour cream
1 med. onion
1 clove garlic
3 cups or 1 box of chicken broth
2 Dashes Worcestershire  sauce
2 Tbls. of flour
1 Dash lemon juice
2 tsp. ea. thyme & oregano
Parsley for garnish
Salt & pepper to  taste


In a pot combine cucumbers, garlic, onion, chicken broth, flour, spices, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce. Heat on medium and stir until the cucumbers and onion are soft. As soup begins to slightly thicken, use a stick blender, or process in a regular blender in small batches until it's smooth. Adjust salt and pepper to your taste. Chill well before serving. Garnish with a few chopped  chives, parsley, and a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 23, 2010)

We do the usual
Salads, Deviled eggs, Checca and Salsa's are must have for myself .
I like to grill up some chicken breasts in advance. Slice them up later for panini's and bruchetta's.

Munky.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 23, 2010)

We eat lots of D'mater sammiches, loaded with Dukes mayonnaise, and drink lots of ice cold tea... Then again, A/C is not optional here..It's must have....Old Ceiling fans, and high ceilings add to the comfort too. ~~~ Pretty much eat regular summertime foods...A gumbo is not out of the question at times however.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 23, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I have a cole slaw recipe that is very refreshing and satisfying if anyone wants it.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

well.....yeah


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yum, Selkie!  I love Pea Salads like that!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2010)

bethzaring said:


> well.....yeah



Goodweed's Refreshing Cole Slaw:

Ingredients:
1 head green or purple cabbage, washed
1/4 cup Miracle Whip Salad Dressing or equivalent
3 tbs. sugar or sucralose(Splenda, Alterna, etc.)
1 medium sized yellow onion, peeled
3 carrots, peeled
3/4 cup ice water

Use a food processor to simplify this job as the veggies must be grated.  I use a hand grater, but only because I don't have a food processor and the slaw is worth the work.

Grate the cabbage and carrot with the coarse grater blade.  Mince the onion with a very sharp knife by removing the skin, cutting off the stem and bud ends, then making thin vertical cuts (top to bottom), turn 90 degrees and repeat, turn onion on its side and make thin cuts.  Voila, finely minced onion with no tears produced.

Combine grated veggies with the remaining ingredients in a large bowl and stir thoroughly to combine.  Taste, add more salad dressing or ice water to get it as juicy or creamy as you like (I like mine very juicy, yum).  Chill until serving time.  

This cole slaw will almost quench your thirst.  You can also add things like broken walnuts or pecans, raisins, diced apple, etc.  For a change in flavor, you can great in rutabaga, or chicama (silent C at the beginning of this word).

Some people would add grated black pepper to this slaw.  A similar slaw is made with vinegar in it as well.  The recipe I provided is similar to KFC cole slaw.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> I like cold soup this tme of the year. Recomend cold borscht, it is really good.


Thanks Charlie, I enjoy soups. Will try your idea.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

GB said:


> Also, take a hint from countries close to the equator. The often eat dishes with hot peppers which make you sweat which in turn cools you down.


That's what my dad use to do I can't Tummy and scar tissue in throat make it impossible. But a hot drink does the trick.
cj


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> We do the usual
> Salads, Deviled eggs, Checca and Salsa's are must have for myself .
> I like to grill up some chicken breasts in advance. Slice them up later for panini's and bruchetta's.
> 
> Munky.


Nice idea, will do some grilling. Deviled eggs don't last long around here. I made 6 eggs last night put mayo, honey mustard chopped chives aaaaaaaasalt and pepper. GONE by 7.pm..Thanks Munky.  How are you doing?
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> We eat lots of D'mater sammiches, loaded with Dukes mayonnaise, and drink lots of ice cold tea... Then again, A/C is not optional here..It's must have....Old Ceiling fans, and high ceilings add to the comfort too. ~~~ Pretty much eat regular summertime foods...A gumbo is not out of the question at times however.


I wish summer lasted year round. Winter means the end of mater sammiches, something I love. I like them with may, warn from the sun and also with French bread, brushed with evoo and vinegar, salt and pepper. I could live on maters
Ice tea for me rest of them love diet soda yeesh or beer We have A?C but I hate the bills we get. DH just put in wonderful ceiling fans  that we both love, what a difference they make. Sundays here are always active  and food is king, I love my smoke and my s-i-l man's often. He is getting pretty good now all I have to do is convince him not to over cook pork 
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Goodweed's Refreshing Cole Slaw:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 head green or purple cabbage, washed
> ...


GW,
this looks wonderful. Will be making it this weekend. My gang love this kind of thing. I know it won't last long. Thank  you
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Thank you for your kindness!
> 
> *Cold Green Pea Salad*
> 
> ...


Selkie,
Thank you for the recipes. I can hardly wait to make them both. My s-i-l and my grandson Ethan both will enjoy the recipe I kow they both will eat til they drop Thanks again for sending them to me. I hope some of the others copy them and enjoy.
kades


----------



## licia (Jun 23, 2010)

One of our favorite meals in hot weather is a cold plate.  Everything cold except I make fresh potato salad and serve it warm or room temperature. The rest of the meal consists of sliced ham, turkey, cheeses, crackers, sliced tomatoes and we usually have melon of some kind or strawberries or cold fruit of whatever is on hand. Of course we hve plenty of iced tea.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

licia said:


> One of our favorite meals in hot weather is a cold plate.  Everything cold except I make fresh potato salad and serve it warm or room temperature. The rest of the meal consists of sliced ham, turkey, cheeses, crackers, sliced tomatoes and we usually have melon of some kind or strawberries or cold fruit of whatever is on hand. Of course we hve plenty of iced tea.


That sounds so good licia. Thanks for the idea.
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2010)

Gotta throw in one more summer favorite.  Love, love, love swordfish or brook trout fillets, cubed and put on kabobs, grilled over charcoal with cold cucumber slices on the side as a counterpoint.  The fish should be simply seasoned with salt only, and let the smoke do the rest.  Ok, throw in a glass of whatever your favorite cold drink is.  For me, that would be milk, ice cold and from a glass, not plastic drinking vessel.  Although I have to say, pan fried brookies dredged in flour and cooked in a couple inches of hot oil until golden brown on both sides, with a bit of ketchup on the side is pretty hard to beat.  Love that crispy skin and orange meat.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 23, 2010)

Kadesma,

I'm doing well. Thankful to be home. Picking up some great summer dinner ideas. You guys are just too good! 

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Kadesma,
> 
> I'm doing well. Thankful to be home. Picking up some great summer dinner ideas. You guys are just too good!
> 
> Munky.


That's great to hear, keep in touch. Let me know if you find any special sandwiches. I've got one that is a tomato sandwich I plan to mek for lucnhtomorrow.
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Thanks Charlie, I enjoy soups. Will try your idea.
> kades


 
The recipe in my "Ukranian recipe" thread.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> The recipe in my "Ukranian recipe" thread.


I'll look for it. Thank you
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I am going to try that cold green pea salad this weekend. YUM


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I think I am going to try that cold green pea salad this weekend. YUM


It looks wonderful and refreshing. I plsn to make it one night this week
.kades


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 24, 2010)

Here it is:  

http: //www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/charlie-ds-ukrainian-recipes-13160.html#post145079


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http: //www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/charlie-ds-ukrainian-recipes-13160.html#post145079


Thanks Charlie that was nice of you.
kades


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2010)

Tried to check all posts to this, don't want to repeat.  Near east makes taboule and couscous that can be prepared by boiling hot water, adding the seasoning mix (or not), then cover and refrigerate.  Do this in the morning, then season, add veggies or meat, and you have a nice cool dinner, either a full dish or a cool side.

There are the two of us, so when we cook out, I make it count and add extra meat or veggies that can be eaten cold later in the week.

I tend to be up early in the morning, and often cook dishes that would (to me, my kitchen has no a/c and I am the sweat queen) be miserable to make in the evening, in the early hours of the morning.  Then I just nuke what I made in the morning when it is supper time.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2010)

Claire said:


> Tried to check all posts to this, don't want to repeat.  Near east makes taboule and couscous that can be prepared by boiling hot water, adding the seasoning mix (or not), then cover and refrigerate.  Do this in the morning, then season, add veggies or meat, and you have a nice cool dinner, either a full dish or a cool side.
> 
> There are the two of us, so when we cook out, I make it count and add extra meat or veggies that can be eaten cold later in the week.
> 
> I tend to be up early in the morning, and often cook dishes that would (to me, my kitchen has no a/c and I am the sweat queen) be miserable to make in the evening, in the early hours of the morning.  Then I just nuke what I made in the morning when it is supper time.


Thanks Claire, but for me morning from 5 to 10;30 Are talen up with dialysis, then I'm free til 8 at night so I try to get as much done as I can . I do grill more than one thing at a timeso every day isn't taken up with it. Salads, crok pot are used often, soups and I love grilled veggies, paninis, pasta salad are some of the things I try to keep up with. This thread has been wonderful for me.
kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 24, 2010)

Baby farfalle (or whatever baby pasta you like) tuna, diced tomatoes, diced celery, diced red onion, diced peppers, sliced kalmata olives, capers, chopped fresh parsley, mayo............... YUMMY................


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Baby farfalle (or whatever baby pasta you like) tuna, diced tomatoes, diced celery, diced red onion, diced peppers, sliced kalmata olives, capers, chopped fresh parsley, mayo............... YUMMY................


Perfect...Thank you it's, on the menu
kades


----------



## licia (Jun 25, 2010)

Claire and CJ. I enjoyed reading your posts.  One thing I enjoy about doing much of the grub work of making dinner so early in the day is that it frees me up to do more interesting things and I still have dinner wrapped up. We do have a/c, but cooking a big meal in the heat of the day can still warm up the kitchen quickly.  Wednesday dh wanted fried chicken so I cooked more than we needed, so yesterday I recrisped (probably not a word) the chicken in the little convection oven and sliced it into little slices and topped our green salad with it.  It was delicious. We had fresh peaches for dessert. The entire meal was almost no trouble. I don't think I mentioned this before, but I make 3bean salad a lot in the summer since it is such a cooling dish and can be used so many ways - with a sandwich, with a larger meal, or even alone if I'm in a rush.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2010)

licia said:


> Claire and CJ. I enjoyed reading your posts.  One thing I enjoy about doing much of the grub work of making dinner so early in the day is that it frees me up to do more interesting things and I still have dinner wrapped up. We do have a/c, but cooking a big meal in the heat of the day can still warm up the kitchen quickly.  Wednesday dh wanted fried chicken so I cooked more than we needed, so yesterday I recrisped (probably not a word) the chicken in the little convection oven and sliced it into little slices and topped our green salad with it.  It was delicious. We had fresh peaches for dessert. The entire meal was almost no trouble. I don't think I mentioned this before, but I make 3bean salad a lot in the summer since it is such a cooling dish and can be used so many ways - with a sandwich, with a larger meal, or even alone if I'm in a rush.


licia,My dh loves fried chicken I'm planning to make so between my dialysis exchanges.He has gotten good about watch different things for me. Ao i hoping to get much done before it gets miserable with heat.Want to share that 3bean salad?
kades


----------



## roadfix (Jun 27, 2010)

cold buckwheat noodles


----------



## babetoo (Jun 27, 2010)

the rest of my pasta salad, lol. gonna add a bit of shrimp.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 27, 2010)

It's why I learned to make summer rolls.  They are so yummy and good even when weather gets hot.


----------



## mexican mama (Jun 28, 2010)

I love Paletas or popsicles...it cools the insides when it's so hot plus it hydrates you.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 28, 2010)

We're having 98 degrees today. It was already 87 when I left the house this am!!

Dinner tonight will be salad of watermelon, celery and low-salt feta over greens.Drizzled with balsamic vinegar and good olive oil. 

For a protein pop, we'll open a can of King Oscar Sardines in olive oil and some crackers.  no added heat in the Chez Julia kitchen today!


----------



## GB (Jun 28, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Dinner tonight will be salad of watermelon, celery and low-salt feta over greens.Drizzled with balsamic vinegar and good olive oil.


That sounds absolutely delicious!


----------



## JodyK (Jul 15, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> It's why I learned to make summer rolls. They are so yummy and good even when weather gets hot.


 
What are summer rolls?  They sound interesting...


----------



## babetoo (Jul 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> We eat lots of D'mater sammiches, loaded with Dukes mayonnaise, and drink lots of ice cold tea... Then again, A/C is not optional here..It's must have....Old Ceiling fans, and high ceilings add to the comfort too. ~~~ Pretty much eat regular summertime foods...A gumbo is not out of the question at times however.


 
i have air as well, but the darn thing is not working. trying to get someone to find out why. hot and very humid here. i have leftover pasta salad and that is what i will eat. not really hungry at all. it is pretty much essential to have the air. when i do i just cook whatever. not so much baking. 

looking for a no cook cheesecake recipe, to hot to bake the cake i had planned for sunday for dd b'day. maybe just buy a ready made. although kraft (i think) sells ready made cheesecake filling in a tub. it is good if a bit to much  cream cheese taste. 95 in my house. doing nothing just drinking fluids and reading.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 15, 2010)

gazpacho is awesome in summer, with summer fruit and salad with charcuterie and cheese, and at most fresh corn...only takes a minute, or grill it!


----------



## spork (Jul 16, 2010)

roadfix said:


> cold buckwheat noodles


ditto, my all-time favorite summer dish.
Make sure your noodle pack is not flour+foodcoloring, cool down and frig quickly, rinse to separate prior to serving.  Dipping broth, also chilled, is soysauce+dashi roughly 1:2.  Condiments to taste, mixed into broth, are traditionally grated wasabi, ginger and daikon radish, scallion and shredded toasted seaweed paper.

Today's forecast is 116 degrees.  Time for beer!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2010)

Everyone has responded with such great Ideas. There is a lot of happy munching going on here. Thank you
kadesma


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2010)

Kades, you might want to try my chicken salad......
It sure is good for a hot summer night.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/my-chicken-salad-65747.html#post908972


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Kades, you might want to try my chicken salad......
> It sure is good for a hot summer night.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/my-chicken-salad-65747.html#post908972


Will do it sounds delicious. 
kades


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if the summer rolls mentioned are what I'm familiar with.  Vietnamese, right?  You first buy some "rice paper" at your local Asian grocery, if you're lucky enough to have one.  Take a shallow pie pan, quiche pan, or baking pan with sides, and fill with water.  

Then take shrimp, beef, chicken.  All can be cooked or bought cooked (I like buying frozen, deveined shrimp, but a grocery store roasted chicken, or leftover meat from another meal, or just veggie is fine).

Grated cabbage, chifonnaded iceberg lettuce, leaf lettuce, chopped or julienned carrot, cucumber.
Chopped nuts, peanuts being traditional, and if you're sensitive, just leave 'em out.
Rice vermechelli (also known as _bun_).  I often skip this to keep carbs in line for hubby, but if so, cook according to instructions, rinse under cold water, scizzor , then refridgerate)
Any fresh herbs you have or can get.  Basil, mint, lemon balm or verbena, parsley, cilantro.

Like many Asian dishes, his is one place where _mis en place_ is important.

Dipping sauces.  Make your own from the myriad of those recipes out there (anything with lime juice is great), or buy them (which is what I do in the summer, especially):  peanut sauce, plain soy, there are so many on the shelves that it hardly seems worth it, and you won't use a lot.  Asian-inspired salad dressings work well, too. 

First put a few of the"rice paper" wrappers in the shallow dish of water.  Once one is pliable, move it to a clean towel.  Then fill with whatever your heart desires.  Use the cabbage or iceberg as the basis, then add the other stuff.  Do not over-fill.  In Vietnamese restaurants I've been to, the shrimp is halved lengthwise and added at the last folds so it looks pretty.  If you're doing something else, a leaf of the herb shows (the wrappers become translucent and you can see through them, so they're quite pretty).  

These can be made a little in advance.  Just put a slightly damp, not terry cloth, towel on a cookie sheet, make them, then put a little more damp towel on top of them to keep the rice paper wrappers moist.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Claire, this looks so good and I've been wanting to know how to do them. We have several good Asian stores where my friend and I like to shop so will pick up things I need. Thanks again,
kades


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 28, 2010)

Claire, that is what I learned to make exactly.  They are so good.  I found several youtube sites that told me how to make them, and used the menu of the local Vietnamese restaurant to determine what to put in them.  It was so easy to make and is terrific for hot days.  I mixed peanut butter with a bit of Hoisin sauce to dip mine in.  I used a bit of roasted pork, sliced thin in strips; peeled shrimp; the rice noodles, a bit of cilantro, and some lettuce.  I tossed the noodles with a bit of rice vinegar before making them.  Totally yummy!

Kades, you will have fun making them.


----------



## ThaiTeaGal (Jul 28, 2010)

On a hot day I would usually eat something light like a salad, fruit salad, ceviche, frozen yogurt, or hummus with pita chips.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've solved the "day is so hot problem"...I ordered Chinese take out and ate it on the patio at home.  I know, it's cheating but MY kitchen stayed cool.  And I have enough left over for a couple more meals...microwaved.  I've just been too hot to even think about cooking.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Claire, that is what I learned to make exactly.  They are so good.  I found several youtube sites that told me how to make them, and used the menu of the local Vietnamese restaurant to determine what to put in them.  It was so easy to make and is terrific for hot days.  I mixed peanut butter with a bit of Hoisin sauce to dip mine in.  I used a bit of roasted pork, sliced thin in strips; peeled shrimp; the rice noodles, a bit of cilantro, and some lettuce.  I tossed the noodles with a bit of rice vinegar before making them.  Totally yummy!
> 
> Kades, you will have fun making them.


I bet I will. I've been wanting to learn for ages and the way Claire explained it. Perfect I like the idea of tossin the noodles in the rice vinegar.YUM
kades


----------



## vitauta (Aug 9, 2011)

don't now how i missed this hot weather thread til now--plenty of cool and tasty sounding dishes in these pages....frequently enjoying refreshing dishes of sherbet--cool summer flavors--lemon, raspberry, orange, lime....also, bought picnic paper plates and bowls to use INdoors to cut down on hot weather dish washing.  i know, i know, lazy me--but it sorta-kinda works for me....


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 10, 2011)

caprese salad on toasted baguette
tuna or salmon salad
fresh veg steamed or lightly sauteed
chopped tomatoes and basil over angel hair
grilled chicken and veg over angel hair
deli sandwiches chips and salsa


----------



## vitauta (Aug 10, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> caprese salad on toasted baguette
> tuna or salmon salad
> fresh veg steamed or lightly sauteed
> chopped tomatoes and basil over angel hair
> ...



i had to look up caprese salad--didn't know it was called that.  oh yesss!!   p.s. didn't realize til i was about to hit "post" this thread was from a heat wave LAST summer.  deja vu all over again....


----------



## licia (Aug 10, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Tropical fruit (papaya, mango, pineapple, star fruit chunks) mixed in with a a fruit juice slushy
> 
> Orange Julius
> Cold pasta tuna salad
> ...



Selkie, is your green pea salad posted here?  I'd love to have the recipe.


----------



## licia (Aug 10, 2011)

Selkie, that is ok, when I read a bit further I saw the recipe. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2011)

You might like this for one of those hot days we are having. you need 4 fresh soft goat cheeses halved. put the cheeses into a large shallow pan I prefer glass. now take about 6-8 tab. of fresh chopped herbs, these being parsley, basil, tarragon, chervil if possible, thyme, crushed garlic about 3 cloves, 12-14 black peppercorns, and 2/3 cup evoo. We need salad leaves I prefer butter and frezee and endive  torn ito bite sized pieces. Put the chopped herbs and garlic and peppercorns into f/p start machine and add evoo process til fairly smooth. Spoon the mixture over the cheeses, cover and leave to marinate in fridge for 24 hrs. Baste occasionally. Remove cheeses from fridge 30 min before serving allow to come to room temp. Place cheeses on the mix of the torn lettuces spoon a little of the evoo miz and herbs over the lettuce add salt and pepper also great to smear on a toasted baguette that you've rubbed with garlic. Or just serve bread and butter and grilled large shrimp nummy yummy
kades


----------

